# Thinking of selling Wii



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 11, 2009)

For a PS3, since my Wii is just something i use for wii-net.

I need to know:
-If it has Web browser
-Good FPS
-Good online community
-Has updates

kthx

PS: i has 360 already n.n


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, sell your Wii.  But get a better computer instead.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Yes, sell your Wii.  But get a better computer instead.


I know wtf, you get TF2 L4D GMOD and you can't even run them with-out getting owned by a glitch nobody else gets . : ////


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 11, 2009)

I've already got cash for an nVidia, $172 :3


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 11, 2009)

> -If it has Web browser
> -Good FPS
> -Good online community
> -Has updates


Oh yeah, by the way.  PC has all of these.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> > -If it has Web browser
> > -Good FPS
> > -Good online community
> > -Has updates
> ...


I'm well-stocked on PC Games atm.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

I might sell mine too...
How much would they go for at a store?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 11, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> I might sell mine too...
> How much would they go for at a store?


prolly 100

you got ps3, answer s=


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well-stocked on games that you can't run.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh and PS3 games are 60 each, money I dun have...
And the wii is just getting dust :/


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wait wait wait.... you are saying you have a 360, and computer games, and you are thinking of selling your Wii for a PS3?  I don't think I know of many exclusive titles for the PS3.... personally I wouldn't think you need it by now, though in your position I think I would lean more towards selling the 360 to get the PS3, course I am heavily biased against microsoft atm.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 11, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait.... you are saying you have a 360, and computer games, and you are thinking of selling your Wii for a PS3?  I don't think I know of many exclusive titles for the PS3.... personally I wouldn't think you need it by now, though in your position I think I would lean more towards selling the 360 to get the PS3, course I am heavily biased against microsoft atm.


Well, 360 games I have suck but it's my bro's 360 tbh u:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 12, 2009)

Killzone
Uncharted
Those Multi-Platform Games

Yeah, online community is decent.
Web browser is decent, never really used it myself.
And it does updates.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 12, 2009)

InB4regretsellingWii.

Anyway, I think they'll sell for a lot less that $100, it depends where you go.
Gamestop offered my friend $80 store credit for his Wii.
So I think you're better off selling it to a family or something.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 12, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> InB4regretsellingWii.
> 
> Anyway, I think they'll sell for a lot less that $100, it depends where you go.
> Gamestop offered my friend $80 store credit for his Wii.
> So I think you're better off selling it to a family or something.


Yeah, when you sell it to game stores, they totally *rip you off*


----------



## Pear (Oct 12, 2009)

I would've sold it a long time ago, but itt was a gif, and I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.  >_< 

Anyways,
Killzone 1 and 2
CoD if you don't already have it for 360
Little Big planet
GRID, again, multi-platform.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I've already got cash for an nVidia, $172 :3


It's not all about Graphic Cards.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 12, 2009)

ps3 has good web browser.


----------



## Majora (Oct 12, 2009)

I read the topic name and think:
BAD IDEA...


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> I read the topic name and think:
> BAD IDEA...


why's that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 12, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> I read the topic name and think:
> BAD IDEA...


How many good Wii games are out there right now? HOW MANY? :U


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Majora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRAWLLLLLL CITY FULKS ND MARIOK ART W!!


----------



## Josh (Oct 12, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> I read the topic name and think:
> BAD IDEA...


Dude, i thought you left. Please stay..

Anyways I think you should get a ps3. I might try get one forXmas


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally, I think you shouldn't, even though I dislike most games on the wii and the console itself, one day, your gonna have a random urge to play some game on your wii, but your not gonna be able to.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't do it!

I won't have a Wii Brawl buddy anymore!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Don't do it!
> 
> I won't have a Wii Brawl buddy anymore!


we only played once ;o

meh, maybe I just might get one for Christmas and not sell at all.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 13, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONT SELL YOUR WII!!!! :L


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think you shouldn't, even though I dislike most games on the wii and the console itself, one day, your gonna have a random urge to play some game on your wii, but your not gonna be able to.


This. After my Wii broke I always thought of playing MKW again and I really don't want to get another console due to money issues. etc.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 16, 2009)

Just spoke to pops.
70% sure I'm selling it.

rate these PS3 library i will has:
-Dead Rising 2
-Uncharter 2
-MGS4
-CoD MW2


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/bekro0rJXZI
Nuff said....


----------



## SamXX (Oct 16, 2009)

PS3 Does all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Just spoke to pops.
> 70% sure I'm selling it.
> 
> rate these PS3 library i will has:
> ...


I was about to say Dead Rising 2 isn't coming out on the PS3, but I noticed it was when I looked it up. PS3 port of the original plz.

Anyways, Metal Gear Solid 4 is great, though it's more movie than anything. At least they made it interactive during cutscenes so you wouldn't get bored and stop playing. You ought to get Uncharted 1 if you don't plan on already. And we all know MW2 will be badass.


----------



## Zex (Oct 16, 2009)

Sell it.

But warning.

You will miss brawl. YOU WILL.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 16, 2009)

MGS4 is fantastic, the cutscenes are amazing.   I love how interactive they are, and snake has flashbacks whenever someone mentions something from the past.  Get Uncharted 1 first, MW2 will be sextastic for sure too.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's an idea.
Sell your wii and games to a close friend then buy a PS3.
When you want to play the wii go to his house a play it.

Don't hate me because im smart


----------



## Ricano (Oct 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> MGS4 is fantastic, the cutscenes are amazing.   I love how interactive they are, and snake has flashbacks whenever someone mentions something from the past.  Get Uncharted 1 first, MW2 will be sextastic for sure too.


I have to start uncharted all over again D:

But yeah get it, it's awesomes :L


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 16, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Sell it.
> 
> But warning.
> 
> You will miss brawl. YOU WILL.


lawl Missing Brawl.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Just spoke to pops.
> 70% sure I'm selling it.
> 
> rate these PS3 library i will has:
> ...


9/10.


----------

